# Get your lights before the season starts!



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't forget to get your orders in before the snow starts falling. As always use coupon code plowsiteten2016 on our site www.coastalevs.com


----------



## Workman (Feb 24, 2013)

I placed my order with Coastal EVS today. Been super helpful and excellent to deal with. HIGHLY recommended if anyone is looking for a place to order. Thumbs Up


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Workman said:


> I placed my order with Coastal EVS today. Been super helpful and excellent to deal with. HIGHLY recommended if anyone is looking for a place to order. Thumbs Up


Thank you for the kind words. Our pleasure helping you prepare for the upcoming season.


----------

